# Smasung release details of what people want from DSLR / CSC sensors / cameras



## jeffa4444 (Aug 26, 2015)

http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/samsung-requirements-for-dscdslr-sensors.html

More Dynamic Range top of the list


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/samsung-requirements-for-dscdslr-sensors.html
> 
> More Dynamic Range top of the list



For Still Cameras, high ISO is at the top of the list. For Video, more DR is at the top of the list.

Its not Samsung's survey, but data from other surveys of people with specific interests. Read the footnotes to see where the data came from. Video Data from planet 5D, which is comprised of pro and semi pro video and cinema makers. Nothing to do with the average photographer.

It has all the trappings of digging around to find some data that supports what you want it to support and nothing to do with a actual unbiased survey. Most people who own cameras have never heard of DR.


1. Sorevellers, Take a shot in the dark (2013)
2. Planet5D, “DSLR Top Features” Survey Reveals Canon’s (and Others’) Challenges (2015)


I'm not sure why they trust data from the Society of Revellers 

"About Society of Revellers – A propos de nous

rev.el.ler noun 1 One who partakes in great pleasures or delights 2 One who is self confident working in his field and 3 Take great pride in every project that he works on

We have been thoughtful enough to not only define ourselves as a Social Media Strategy firm, instead describing ourselves as a digital think-tank, called the Society of Revellers, based out in Ottawa, Canada.

Founded in 2011, the Society of Revellers, primarily focus on online marketing, strong content creation by giving you the proper exposure and build the right kind of buzz by placing your content on the right venues. It has also been said by other agencies, such as Hasai, a Social Media Strategy firm, that “exposure is often a challenge because what a client finds interesting isn’t always something that large publications find interesting”. Here at Society of Revellers, based on research and analysis, we believe that positioning a message is often more difficult than coming up with the message in the first place.

Our approaches as we apply them to clients are varied in style and delivery but use the same basic premise – Essentially craft the right message and expose it in the right places. (Targeted messages, Special offers, content page, advertising placement) Do you want to become engaged with social media, but you are not exactly sure how or where to begin? We can help put you on the Social Media map!!

Society of Revellers (SOR) is founded by Zee, a Ivorian and Nigerian immigrant. The origins of the name come from the Congolese heritage where a group of fashionistas called La Sape (an abbreviation based on the phrase Société des Ambianceurs et des Personnes Élégantes) dominated Central African menswear culture and changed the way people perceived a young African male in society."


----------

